# 7 string guitar Pickup Covers



## Sebastian (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello, Well i was looking for some Pickup covers, but i only saw 6 string covers, i couldnt find covers for a 7...
Where can i find them.. they Exist ?? 
Thanks...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 24, 2006)

I've never seen them. Maybe I ought to make some? I mean I'd have the market cornered


----------



## Elysian (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't think they exist...


----------



## rogue (Aug 24, 2006)

do you mean like pickup housings or what, link to the 6's?


----------



## Mykie (Aug 24, 2006)

If you are looking for bobbin toppers go to universaljems.com but like covers that go over the entire pick-up, i have no idea


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 24, 2006)

they are called bobbin toppers, you can get 7 string ones in all kinds of colors from www.universaljems.com


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nope, I think he means full covers like Gibson use.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 24, 2006)

I hate those things, they are very gaudy looking, if thats what they are then I dont know where dude, I've never seen a chrome covered 7 string pickup.


----------



## Drew (Aug 24, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Nope, I think he means full covers like Gibson use.



+1. 

They're none in production. I think that's kind of a bummer, partly because 1.) I could see them looking dead-hot on like a Schecter Blackjack C7, and 2.) After seeing what Bare Knuckles does for "distressed' housings, I'd kill for a mahogany oiled 7 with a set of 'em just so I could look at it.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 24, 2006)

Drew said:


> +1.
> 
> They're none in production. I think that's kind of a bummer, partly because 1.) I could see them looking dead-hot on like a Schecter Blackjack C7, and 2.) After seeing what Bare Knuckles does for "distressed' housings, I'd kill for a mahogany oiled 7 with a set of 'em just so I could look at it.


 
I've actually considered looking into getting some made, especially seeing the distressed Bare Knuckle 6's. They look sooo good in the flesh. In theory all you need to do is solder up an open box of thin tin or some other suitable metal. Slightly rough solder joints would add to the appeal on distressed covers too.



JPMDan said:


> I hate those things, they are very gaudy looking, if thats what they are then I dont know where dude, I've never seen a chrome covered 7 string pickup.


 
You can get plastic ones too, like the ones Jackson paint over for their custom shop jobs. They'd be easy to do, just cut down a pair of 6 string covers and glue them together. A quick coat of paint and you'd never know they were botched.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 24, 2006)

i like the way the chrome covers look, i think they are awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for answering... now i will have to search a bit more... .. and the idea to glue two 6 string covers .. its good...


----------



## 2powern (Aug 25, 2006)

Drew said:


> +1.
> 
> They're none in production. I think that's kind of a bummer, partly because 1.) I could see them looking dead-hot on like a Schecter Blackjack C7, and 2.) After seeing what Bare Knuckles does for "distressed' housings, I'd kill for a mahogany oiled 7 with a set of 'em just so I could look at it.



I asked Tim at Bare Knuckles about a distressed set for my RG, he says no-one offers covers for 7 strings.  

They'd have looked so good in it as well.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 25, 2006)

If its EMG type covers you are looking for talk to Kent Armstrong who make a seven string closed cover pickup - im sure they could send you covers at cost, if you harangue them suitably...
If its a full size gibbo thing, no chance - As 2powern has pointed out, Tim at Bare Knuckle says no-one makes them, and in my opinion, if it was anyone who would know about metal pickup covers, it would be him...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 27, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> If its EMG type covers you are looking for talk to Kent Armstrong who make a seven string closed cover pickup - im sure they could send you covers at cost, if you harangue them suitably...
> If its a full size gibbo thing, no chance - As 2powern has pointed out, Tim at Bare Knuckle says no-one makes them, and in my opinion, if it was anyone who would know about metal pickup covers, it would be him...


sweet i was wondering about EMG-style covers....would they fit DiMarzio and Duncan 7-string pickups?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 27, 2006)

I am going to find out if we can get them at work, as we deal with Kent Armstrong. If that is so, and we can order them, ill grab as many is desired from people. But we'll deal with that when we get to it. They _should_ fir dimarzios, although not sure about the duncans; the screw polepieces may get in the way, but im not an expert in these things.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2006)

i have Duncans.. err.. can you check somehow what pickups they fit (at least the cover without the Pickup Rings...)


----------



## necrophonic (Aug 29, 2006)

This is definitely an opening in the market though as I've seen loads of people ask for them.


----------



## Elysian (Aug 29, 2006)

necrophonic said:


> This is definitely an opening in the market though as I've seen loads of people ask for them.


the 7 string market isn't big enough for this to be an opening, it would need far more demand for a company to actually do it, and its just not there...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 31, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> If its EMG type covers you are looking for talk to Kent Armstrong who make a seven string closed cover pickup - im sure they could send you covers at cost, if you harangue them suitably...


i sent an email last night to Kent Armstrong/WD Parts, they replied saying those covers are not available separately. same deal with the cream pickup rings that i was curious about


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2006)

If you want cream pickup rings, contact Dave at Frets on the Net. There are no better rings available. (And these are the only custom-made 7-string pickup rings on the market.)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 31, 2006)

darren said:


> If you want cream pickup rings, contact Dave at Frets on the Net. There are no better rings available. (And these are the only custom-made 7-string pickup rings on the market.)


  bookmarked


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2006)

Someone needs to sticky that link, because Dave will make you damn near anything. He made me a ring that covered up an EMG route, but accepted a Duncan.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 31, 2006)

interesting.


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep. Dave makes good shit... they're solid hunks of machined Delrin, not hollow flimsy injection-molded plastic. 

And you guys can all thank ME for him making 7-string rings. I sent him a pair of my stock Duncan rings to use as templates for dimensions and such, and my cream rings were the first 7-string rings he made. And they're purty.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 1, 2006)

RE-SPECT


----------



## necrophonic (Sep 1, 2006)

And he ships international hurrah!


----------



## 2powern (Sep 1, 2006)

necrophonic said:


> And he ships international hurrah!




Fellow GG member?


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 1, 2006)

I was looking for some a long time ago, I'm pretty sure someone on this site pointed me to some.

I _think_ they were on warmoth.

They only came in an ugly oval shape though.


Edit: They have rectangle ones too, http://www.warmoth.com/pickups/pickups.cfm?fuseaction=pickups_7string


----------



## necrophonic (Sep 1, 2006)

2powern said:


> Fellow GG member?



Yup indeed 
Same name on most forums I'm on.


----------



## 2powern (Sep 2, 2006)

necrophonic said:


> Yup indeed
> Same name on most forums I'm on.



There aren't that many people with a S series 7 string, even less called "Necrophonic".

I'm "Talent?!" btw, but that's probably obvious.


----------



## necrophonic (Sep 2, 2006)

2powern said:


> There aren't that many people with a S series 7 string, even less called "Necrophonic".
> 
> I'm "Talent?!" btw, but that's probably obvious.



Yup I guessed that 
Nice to see you hear too


----------



## teleofseven (Jan 18, 2013)

since the last post was in 06, maybe things have changed? 

so. has anybody seen 7 string covers being sold anywhere? (non emg style)


----------



## IanCBoss (Jul 26, 2014)

Nearly 8 years later and there still isnt any companies that make covers for 7's


----------



## cardinal (Jul 26, 2014)

At least you can get them with pickups from Dimazio and BKP (and to a lesser extent EMG and Seymour Duncan). Things are improving.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 27, 2014)

Hit up Ethan with Instrumental Pickups. Guy is doing covered pickups that look so sick I can't even believe it.


----------



## ah_graylensman (Jul 28, 2014)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Hit up Ethan with Instrumental Pickups. Guy is doing covered pickups that look so sick I can't even believe it.



Does Instrumental Pickups have a website other than their Facebook page?


----------

